# Alec Bradley Cigar Company



## AlecBradleyCigarCo (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello everyone, this is G over at the Alec Bradley Cigar Company. We're happy to be participating on the Puff forums...feel free to post any AB questions in this thread!


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome to the boards!

No questions currently but I do love all of your cigars!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice to have you aboard "G" - I see your in my old stomping grounds / Ft. Lauderdale


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome. I just signed up for one of your giveaways on line yesterday.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Welcome G! FL boy here myself... Enjoy your sticks...


----------



## Spyderturbo007 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi G! Although I've only been into cigars for a few months, your Black Market is in my top 3 favorites so keep up the good work.


----------



## waylman (Aug 15, 2011)

Any plans to make a short smoke? With two young girls, I usually have 1/2hr max for a smoke.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:welcome:

Thanks for coming on here and being available to answer questions. I have enjoyed every alec bradley cigar I've smoked and I'm waiting on an overture test flight at the moment. Can't wait...


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

waylman said:


> Any plans to make a short smoke? With two young girls, I usually have 1/2hr max for a smoke.


Ditto that - I would love to see more cigars like the AF SS maddie. Not coincidentally, your "just smoked" cigar!

The Family Blend DF is really close at 4 1/2 x 58, as is the American Classic corona. But I'd like to see a 4 1/2 x 48. In any of the AB blends that I've tried and liked.

Which so far is all of them except for the Black Market - need to get a few of those.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome to the boards! I had one of your cigars a few months back which I really enjoyed


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Ditto that - I would love to see more cigars like the AF SS maddie. Not coincidentally, your "just smoked" cigar!
> 
> The Family Blend DF is really close at 4 1/2 x 58, as is the American Classic corona. But I'd like to see a 4 1/2 x 48. In any of the AB blends that I've tried and liked.
> 
> Which so far is all of them except for the Black Market - need to get a few of those.


The only small AB I know of is the MAXX Nano at 4x46, although I haven't tried any of that line yet.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome to Puff, G! Be sure to let us locals know when the herfs are going to take place.

If I see Tiffany Fallon around town, I will say hello to her for you.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

ten08 said:


> The only small AB I know of is the MAXX Nano at 4x46, although I haven't tried any of that line yet.


I like the Maxx - good guest-gars too since by brothers in law and hunting/fishing buddies like them. Haven't gotten the nano yet since it isn't carried by my B&M. I usually get Maxx the Fixx.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey, it's great to see a manufacturer join these boards! I've had your Prensado (love the blue colored section of your band), several, several others of your brand and now just ended up with a Black Market that will be smoked within the next 3 days! :rockon:


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome! The Black Market was the best cigar ive had in recent memory and Maxx Conneticuts were good everyday sticks. I have a Tempus waiting in the humi to be fired up.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Welcome. I would like to know how hard it is to work with Alan Rubin since he is so darn good looking? Must be a huge distraction. Just kidding of course.


----------



## AlecBradleyCigarCo (Nov 16, 2011)

jsnake said:


> Welcome. I would like to know how hard it is to work with Alan Rubin since he is so darn good looking? Must be a huge distraction. Just kidding of course.
> 
> View attachment 36373


haha, great pic brother!!! Thanks for all the kind words everyone.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey G ! Welcome to the Puff Community !!!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome as well G! Big AB fan. The Tempus is my fav with the maduro version gaining a slight edge. See you around


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome! Ive got some Alec-Bradley-Harvest-Selection-97-Robustos in the mail as we speak. Never smoked an Alec Bradley, but i am eager to give these a shot.


----------



## AlecBradleyCigarCo (Nov 16, 2011)

TNTitan said:


> Welcome! Ive got some Alec-Bradley-Harvest-Selection-97-Robustos in the mail as we speak. Never smoked an Alec Bradley, but i am eager to give these a shot.


What kind of cigars do you typically smoke TNTitan?


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome aboard. I have only tried one of your line. Keep telling my self I need to try more. That is what I will do for the New year is try more of your line in the 2012 year. 

James


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

AlecBradleyCigarCo said:


> What kind of cigars do you typically smoke TNTitan?


I like a little bit of everything. I really like Maduro and Habano wrappers.. and find myself smoking them alot. I also like a good sun-grown cigar.


----------



## grapplefu (Jan 16, 2011)

Are there any more plans to do limited releases like the Fine & Rare?


----------



## misterrandywatson (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats on cigar of the year. I smoked one a while back, and I will be revisiting the Prensado again soon.


----------



## AlecBradleyCigarCo (Nov 16, 2011)

misterrandywatson said:


> Congrats on cigar of the year. I smoked one a while back, and I will be revisiting the Prensado again soon.


Thank you very much, we're still overwhelmed by being honored with the title of Cigar of the Year 2011. Work continues on some exciting things for 2012...


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Do you have a personal opinion on which aspects of your Prensado C.O.Y. allowed it to be rated so highly. I guess I am trying to ask, in a respectful manner, without sounding like a complete jerk...what makes this particular cigar so special over others? Good crop? Great blenders? Special wrapper? Curious...


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

No questions, but I LOVE your Tempus line. I honestly haven't had much of a chance to try many others, but I will.


----------



## DMS7502 (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm a newbie but I really enjoyed the Prensado and hAve 4 more getting happy in tne humi for future consumption. Got several other ABs on may "must try" list. Good work fellas!!


----------



## AlecBradleyCigarCo (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks... The secret got out and now there are hardly any Prensado's here at the office for us to enjoy! Glad you guys are enjoying them as much as we do.



DMS7502 said:


> I'm a newbie but I really enjoyed the Prensado and hAve 4 more getting happy in tne humi for future consumption. Got several other ABs on may "must try" list. Good work fellas!!


----------



## AlecBradleyCigarCo (Nov 16, 2011)

We've always felt that Prensado was something special. The flavor is very unique and rich, and that is balanced out with very nice strength. It's just one of those cigars that leaves us feeling completely satisfied. The wrapper is from the Trojes region in Honduras.



tpharkman said:


> Do you have a personal opinion on which aspects of your Prensado C.O.Y. allowed it to be rated so highly. I guess I am trying to ask, in a respectful manner, without sounding like a complete jerk...what makes this particular cigar so special over others? Good crop? Great blenders? Special wrapper? Curious...


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

Just burned a 1997 Harvest Selection and I absolutely loved it.


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome to puff


----------



## AlecBradleyCigarCo (Nov 16, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed the Harvest Selection Jesse! What other kind of cigars do you find yourself smoking the most?



TNTitan said:


> Just burned a 1997 Harvest Selection and I absolutely loved it.


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

AlecBradleyCigarCo said:


> Glad you enjoyed the Harvest Selection Jesse! What other kind of cigars do you find yourself smoking the most?


I like a little bit of everything. I really like Maduro and Habano wrappers.. and find myself smoking them alot. I also like a good sun-grown cigar.


----------



## psinsyd (Mar 30, 2012)

Have to say I agree with Cigar Aficionado's rating of the Prensado being the 2011 cigar of the year. When I had one months ago, it left me very satisfied with the cigar I just smoked. Very nice to see it win the award, and I'm looking forward to the next time I will enjoy one. Also have been planning on trying the Tempus sometime soon as well.


----------



## royalpalmarts (Jun 26, 2012)

Just wanted to say I am really enjoying my Taste of the World sampler pack, saving the Prensado for an occasion. Great lighter also!


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

When do your new Fine & Rare boxes come out next year (2014)?


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

Just had a fine and rare this past thursday it was awesome. I also really enjoy the family blend and harvest selection. Im gonna give the new mundial a try this next week.


----------



## Itz (Apr 8, 2014)

I've only ever had the Tempus Quadrum by you guys, but I sure did enjoy it


----------



## lp10104 (May 1, 2014)

never tried one


----------



## lp10104 (May 1, 2014)

Itz said:


> I've only ever had the Tempus Quadrum by you guys, but I sure did enjoy it


 Would you recommend it


----------



## lp10104 (May 1, 2014)

royalpalmarts said:


> Just wanted to say I am really enjoying my Taste of the World sampler pack, saving the Prensado for an occasion. Great lighter also!


What was the cost


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Just ordered a 5 pack with the sales at Thompson. They sound interesting. I'm looking forward to giving them a try. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------

